# What do you think of this (handsome - at least I think) boy?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You are correct... That is one gorgeous horse! Pedigree, please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

greentree said:


> You are correct... That is one gorgeous horse! Pedigree, please.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Greentree! Here is his pedigree: Al Kachari Z Arabian


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in love 💙💜💚 What a beauty!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He is pretty. Personally I like the larger heavier hind end on horses and stockier horses. 
He looks nice with you riding him , looks to be a good mover.


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

stevenson said:


> He is pretty. Personally I like the larger heavier hind end on horses and stockier horses.
> He looks nice with you riding him , looks to be a good mover.


I'm not one for stockier horses, but I do agree, his butt could have gained more muscle. I was training him for dressage when he was younger, and he was shaping up quite nicely. Took him a while to mature (mentally) - as arabs usually do, but once he did, he was ready to work. 

Since I have been moving around a lot, my mother adopted him from me and uses him as a pleasure horse, which they both enjoy immensely. He loves exploring new places... he is a very curious boy. When I am around, I try to do more exciting things with him - like games, hand galloping and jumping, and the occasional dressage lesson. 

Here are just a couple more photos (you can tell by how old he is by how white he is... he is almost 12, and is just starting to go fleabitten).


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh wow he is gorgeous


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I love him! I usually have/get an overall impression immediately and the look at all the little details (angles, lengths, etc) and both = gorgeous boy!  How is his trot?


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

Sharpie said:


> I love him! I usually have/get an overall impression immediately and the look at all the little details (angles, lengths, etc) and both = gorgeous boy!  How is his trot?


Thanks Sharpie. He is super comfy. I have been riding him bareback a lot lately, and it has been much easier than I thought it would be. But I think it has a lot to do with is floaty gaits. He seems happier being ridden bareback too... his saddle is a bit too narrow for him now (he has filled out and gained weight a bit, lately), but I also prefer riding with a longer leg now and my close contact is not ideal for that :S Thus saddleless!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Im not a huge Arab fan, but when I see one put together as nicely as your guy is, makes me rethink not being a fan!


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

He's a very nice horse, but his pasterns are a touch upright.


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

LTG said:


> He's a very nice horse, but his pasterns are a touch upright.


Ah yes, I see what you mean. I think he has a slight tendency to be leaning forward when standing (at least in that photo)... but yes, they may be a bit upright. Do you know how can/will this affect his performance and/or aging?


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow! Im not a huge Arab fan, but when I see one put together as nicely as your guy is, makes me rethink not being a fan!


Thanks for the compliment. He is a good sized arab with a lot of mass for his breed. However, there are more and more arabs that are like him. One of my personal favourites is Mojave Kid -https://www.facebook.com/Mojave.Kid


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

cfesnoux said:


> Ah yes, I see what you mean. I think he has a slight tendency to be leaning forward when standing (at least in that photo)... but yes, they may be a bit upright. Do you know how can/will this affect his performance and/or aging?


I suppose firstly, the most important thing is that the hoof and pastern angles match - that's very important as a weak spot there will lead to a lot of problems.

Secondly, on the uprightness - it's not severe, but you're looking at slightly more wear and tear - the pasterns are shock absorbers for most everything he does, allowing the ligaments to take the strain of his weight instead of transferring it to his bone. 

So, just check for heat in the ligaments down the back of his cannon bones, any soreness in his shins, and watch for problems in his hooves, as you probably do already.

Mostly it depends on what you use him for - if it's not heavy work it's probably not an issue. 

In general an upright pastern leads to a heavier stride, more wear on the bones and problems in the hoof, but it can be offset by other quality angles, notably the shoulder - if you find him comfortable then that's a good sign of overall balance.


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

LTG said:


> I suppose firstly, the most important thing is that the hoof and pastern angles match - that's very important as a weak spot there will lead to a lot of problems.
> 
> Secondly, on the uprightness - it's not severe, but you're looking at slightly more wear and tear - the pasterns are shock absorbers for most everything he does, allowing the ligaments to take the strain of his weight instead of transferring it to his bone.
> 
> ...


That is a very thorough answer. Thank you. He has never really had any lameness problems. He used to have splits - on all 4 legs (when he was young), but they have pretty much all disappeared. He was quite the roughhouser (and still is), so I think that had something to do with it.

His hooves are fine, but he does have one or two superficial cracks... he has almost all white hooves, so I am not sure if that has anything to do with it? The ferrier tells me to just keep an eye on them, but they are not likely to 'grow'. Any more input on this?


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

cfesnoux said:


> That is a very thorough answer. Thank you. He has never really had any lameness problems. He used to have splits - on all 4 legs (when he was young), but they have pretty much all disappeared. He was quite the roughhouser (and still is), so I think that had something to do with it.
> 
> His hooves are fine, but he does have one or two superficial cracks... he has almost all white hooves, so I am not sure if that has anything to do with it? The ferrier tells me to just keep an eye on them, but they are not likely to 'grow'. Any more input on this?


You're welcome - I really like Arabian horses and would love to know more about them. 

I don't have much more to add except a good farrier is worth his weight in gold ! and listen closely to what he has to say ... He's a very fine horse, I like him a lot, nothing is perfect and if he's smooth then that's the acid test really, an upright pastern is a conformation flaw but it can be compensated for - but on the other hand it can lead to very serious problems below the knee.


----------

